# LED RGB automatico, no manual



## angelo123 (Ene 18, 2009)

Hola a todos, muy buen foro, la verda que se han pasado
bueno tengo un tema, que espero, que sea de interes:
Andube buscando un circuito de LED RGB automatico, pero solo encontre manuales, aca en el foro, si alguien tiene alguno, o conozca alguno, por favor postiarlo/subirlo.
gracias


----------



## Romyggar (Ene 18, 2009)

a que te refieres con RGB automático angelo?


----------



## angelo123 (Ene 18, 2009)

que vaya cambiando de colores automaticamente, mejor dicho atenuandose automaticamente,
pasando de un color a otro
algo asi: http://www.instructables.com/id/RGB-Color-Controllable-High-Power-LED-Room-+-Spot-/
pero automatico
gracias por la repusta


----------



## Romyggar (Ene 18, 2009)

púes debes dar más característas de lo que quieres hacer, me explico:

1. que tipo de LED rgb vas a usar? de 4 pines? de 2 pines? (los de 2 pines son ultra difíciles de encontrar, al menos en mi país!)

2. cual es la finalidad de tu proyecto? puede que haya una solución mas adecuada que un circuito controlador de LED RGB automático.

bueno en caso de que sea una idea curiosa, hé pensado varios métodos:
1. usar variadores de tension controlados digitalmente, como DAC's (ya sea in Circuito integrado (DAC0808) o un arreglo R2R que es básicamente lo mismo pero construido de forma discreta menos prescisa).  estos variadores modifican el voltaje de cada pin de un led RGB de 4 pines (GND, R, G, B).
con contadores y circuitos secuenciales, o con un mircoControlador se puede automatizar las variaciones de voltajes en el rito y proporción deseados.

2. con los mismos medios digitales generar señales cuadradas de periodo variable (PWM: google) obteniendo así las variaciones de voltaje sin necesidad de DAC´s o R2R. en este caso es mucho más cómodo un microcontrolador como automatizador

en todo caso, como te decía, si me dices que quieres hacer con esta idea se puede ir pensando en algo más acorde a lo que quieres.


----------



## Manonline (Ene 18, 2009)

ya existen leds RGB que cambian de color automaticamente y son de solo dos patas. Con solo alimentarlo este empieza a cambiar su color de forma lenta o rapida segun cual compres.

http://www.dled.com.ar/

salu2,
mano.


----------



## angelo123 (Ene 19, 2009)

si los conozco, pero no se van atenuando, pero no importa, quizas use uno de esos
gracias por todo


----------



## maxyriveyro (Mar 20, 2010)

hola a todos .Donde se puede comprar los leds que cambian de color, estos que son de dos patas.Soy de argentina.Si no conocen donde, pasen el link de alguna hoja de datos de los mismos, no los puedo encontrar en la web.
Gracias.
Saludos


----------



## coquidj (Mar 31, 2010)

tengo un circuito automatico que lo arme y anda de 10, sin pic con solo un 555, los materiales es a 12 v con pote para regular la velocidad de los cambios en la combinación de los 3 colores ej. b+g - g - g+r - r+g+b - r+b - etc saludos y espero te sirva gasto aprox en arg rosario sta fe 15$

le podes conectar los leds q quieras un consejo con un res a cada led


----------



## gokudesm (May 31, 2010)

hola como andan? tengo una duda queria comprar un par de led rgb que cambian automaticamente pero queria saber si todas van a cambiar al mismo color y al mismo momento?
salu2


----------



## hent (Jul 25, 2010)

COQUIDJ, Tienes el plano donde aparece las conecciones de la circuiteria?, si lo tienes porfavor pasalo para hacerlo en una protoboard por que no se a donde se conecta cada cosa , te lo agradeceria


----------



## djwash (Jul 25, 2010)

hent dijo:


> COQUIDJ, Tienes el plano donde aparece las conecciones de la circuiteria?, si lo tienes porfavor pasalo para hacerlo en una protoboard por que no se a donde se conecta cada cosa , te lo agradeceria



Hola, aca te tiro una soga...

Saludos...


----------



## coquidj (Jul 26, 2010)

esta muy claro amigo no se que no podes conectar me gustaria ayudarte mas pero djwash me gano de mano si alguno lo hiso y anda q avice ami me funciona de 10 me arme varios de esos para decorar salones con solo 10$ sin los led que velen uno y la mitad del otro

los led automaticos no van al mismo tiempo lo que si va al mismo tiempo si te sirve el dato son esas dicro rgb a 220v esas si arrancan en el mismo color y asi siguen


----------



## djwash (Jul 26, 2010)

coquidj dijo:


> los led que velen uno y la mitad del otro



Pedilos a D+LED, la direccion es http://www.dled.com.ar

Un moderador si desea que lo agregue a los Proveedores, tienen buenos precios de led´s y hacen envios, tambien estan en mercadolibre...


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 26, 2010)

Acá tenés otro_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/273783/ _Pegale una leida al tema completo, te va a gustar


----------



## hent (Jul 27, 2010)

muchisimas gracias djwash y coquidj, se los agradesco mucho, estare avisando como me quedo el circuito cuando lo haga ok


----------



## djwash (Jul 27, 2010)

hent dijo:


> muchisimas gracias djwash y coquidj, se los agradesco mucho, estare avisando como me quedo el circuito cuando lo haga ok



OK de nada para eso estamos, entre hoy y mañana estare subiendo un esquema y pcb con unas modificaciones para manejar mas led´s, por ej, 100 o mas...

Saludos...


----------



## monti73 (Mar 4, 2011)

coquidj dijo:


> tengo un circuito automatico que lo arme y anda de 10, sin pic con solo un 555, los materiales es a 12 v con pote para regular la velocidad de los cambios en la combinación de los 3 colores ej. b+g - g - g+r - r+g+b - r+b - etc saludos y espero te sirva gasto aprox en arg rosario sta fe 15$
> 
> le podes conectar los leds q quieras un consejo con un res a cada led



Perdón por revivir el tema, pero tengo una duda con el circuito que hizo coquidj. Si conecto 3 (por decir un número) leds rgb en paralelo a la salida, esos tres van a mostrar los mismos colores, no? 

Tambien me interesaria tener otro grupo de leds, pero que enciendan en un color distinto de los tres leds que nombré antes, no me importa cuál, sólo que sea distinto, tendría que armar otro circuito igual pero conectando por ejemplo, la pata roja donde antes estaba la verde, y viceversa?

Mañana compro todo y lo armo, perdón por mi ignorancia


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 4, 2011)

monti73 dijo:


> Si conecto 3 (por decir un número) leds rgb en paralelo a la salida, esos tres van a mostrar los mismos colores, no?



Efectivamente... solo ten cuidado de no exceder la corriente de salida del IC



monti73 dijo:


> Tambien me interesaria tener otro grupo de leds, pero que enciendan en un color distinto de los tres leds que nombré antes, no me importa cuál, sólo que sea distinto, tendría que armar otro circuito igual pero conectando por ejemplo, la pata roja donde antes estaba la verde, y viceversa?



Si...


----------



## maezca (Ago 10, 2011)

el circuito de coquij mezcla los colores o pasa de color a color "de golpe" ose sin atenuar.


----------



## RUIZ13 (Ago 15, 2011)

Con un pic 12f675, 3 resistencias, 2 leds y un programa en asembler solucionas, puedes cambiar los tiempos de retardo para variar la rapides o lentitud de la iluminacion de los leds y listo y si quieres hacerlo con mas leds en paralelo le colocas unos transistores NTE123ap dependiendo de la cantidad, no tengo el pbc estoy haciendolo lo que pasa es el tiempo yo lo tengo con 2 colores pero se puede hacer con tres modificando, este programa lo hice con flowcode4 es un programa muy intuitivo para los que no sabemos asembler ahi les dejo el programa en asembler lo compilas con mplab y genera el programa en .hex .....al tener el pbc lo envio,.............. trate de adjuntar el archivo y me fue imposible dejeme ver si lo comprimo y envio todo

si lo envio en el programa original no lo pueden abrir a menos que tengan el programa y me disculpan pero mi factor es tiempo


----------



## maezca (Ago 15, 2011)

ok, igual todabia con pic no me animo algun dia me hare un programador para pics


----------



## nicolas (Ago 16, 2011)

fijence este.... a mi me anda genial

http://inventable.eu/2011/06/09/controlador-para-leds-multicolor-con-regulacion-de-velocidad/


----------



## TitaniaYT (Dic 4, 2011)

coquidj dijo:


> tengo un circuito automatico que lo arme y anda de 10, sin pic con solo un 555, los materiales es a 12 v con pote para regular la velocidad de los cambios en la combinación de los 3 colores ej. b+g - g - g+r - r+g+b - r+b - etc saludos y espero te sirva gasto aprox en arg rosario sta fe 15$
> 
> le podes conectar los leds q quieras un consejo con un res a cada led



Hola, soy de Vzla., tengo una duda, el led que usas en ese circuito es de 6 pines? como lo conecto para un led de 4 pines? Aca no venden el de 6 pines T_T. Halp me please!


----------



## monti73 (Dic 4, 2011)

TitaniaYT dijo:


> Hola, soy de Vzla., tengo una duda, el led que usas en ese circuito es de 6 pines? como lo conecto para un led de 4 pines? Aca no venden el de 6 pines T_T. Halp me please!



Hola.. es un led de 4 patas, tiene mas "agujeros" solo porque son formas diferentes de conectarlo. Fijate en la imagen del circuito impreso que se ve que estan interconectadas las patas.. no se si me explique bien, pero es un led de 4 patas!

Saludos


----------



## TitaniaYT (Dic 4, 2011)

monti73 dijo:


> Hola.. es un led de 4 patas, tiene mas "agujeros" solo porque son formas diferentes de conectarlo. Fijate en la imagen del circuito impreso que se ve que estan interconectadas las patas.. no se si me explique bien, pero es un led de 4 patas!
> 
> Saludos



Muchas gracias n_n


----------



## vlady007 (Ago 8, 2012)

hola, Estoy tratando de armar luces RGB audio ritmicas, los led son de 4 patas anodo comun.
Este es el link del foro
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=694150#post694150


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 8, 2012)

Algo asi


----------



## vlady007 (Ago 8, 2012)

exacto es asi como el video


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 8, 2012)

Bueno si conseguis alguien que te pueda cargar el codigo en un pic 12f675 avisame y subo las cosas.


----------



## djwash (Ago 8, 2012)

No es necesario usar un programador avanzado para esos pic, yo use este:







Que esta en este link y me anda perfecto...

Es muy simple, como fuente usas los +5V de la PC, sirve tambien para el 629 y otros...


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 8, 2012)

igual era para que le sea mas facil al compañero  yo creo que todos empezamos con un programador asi  a mi no me daban los niveles de tension del puerto asi que meti un transistor por aca otro por allá y lo use un buen tiempo, necesitaba una fuente externa pero andaba de lujo... despues decidi invertir unos pesos en un pickit 2 clone y... es superior! te detecta automaticamente el pic, trae analizador logico, lo de las salidas... es mucho mas practico jeje. Pero para empezar en el tema el de puerto serie está bien.
A los que no saben  utilizar microcontroladores les recomiendo que aprendan, se hace todo tan facil  y las pcbs son mil veces mas sencillas ya que el pic generalmente hace todo y reemplaza a muchos integrados.


----------



## djwash (Ago 8, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Pero para empezar en el tema el de puerto serie está bien.
> A los que no saben  utilizar microcontroladores les recomiendo que aprendan, se hace todo tan facil  y las pcbs son mil veces mas sencillas ya que el pic generalmente hace todo y reemplaza a muchos integrados.



Precisamente por eso le recomiendo que empiece por ahí ...


----------



## jhon leymar (Sep 21, 2012)

hola fernadoae, te felicito por el audio rítmico esta excelente y gracias por pertenecer a este spectecular foro,hace rato que estoy  buscando uno como el que desarrollaste  podrías ser tan amable de subirlo ....me gusto mucho y quisiera hacerme uno como ese..de nuevo muchas gracias..


----------



## buil (Sep 21, 2012)

Hola fernandoae esta espectacular tu creacion. Estamos a la espera de que compartas cuando puedas el diseño. Desde ya muchas gracias. 
Increible foro.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 23, 2012)

Buenas gente, disculpen la demora... no encontre el diseño pero me cruze con uno similar 
http://www.enide.net/webcms/index.php?page=power-pic-rgb-voltage-controlled

Y les dejo la etapa de acondicionamiento de audio:Jueguen un poco con los valores hasta obtener la respuesta deseada, r1 y c1 determinan la frecuencia a la cual responde el circuito, y r2 ajusta la velocidad de caida, cualquier duda pregunten


----------



## PanoramiC (Dic 24, 2012)

Hola a todos! yo e logrado diseñar un circuito, sin "pic".El cual consta de un 555,un 4017 que es un contador de décadas y dos uln 2003, los cuales se consiguen en cualquier tienda de electrónica y cuestan muy poco.Bueno es muy simple.
La salida del 555 en modo astable va conectada al clock del secuenciador "lm4017" esta hace que se activen las salidas del 4017 (la velocidad del mismo depende de la fracuencia del 555).bueno, a cada salida la conecte a la (b) de el uln2003 npn(que tiene 7 trancistores dentro)osea tiene 7 (b) que seria la base de los transistores.La salida de ellos los conectaba a los led rgb.
(co c1 c2 c3)son las salidas del uln 2003 osea el colector de los transistores.
Q1 Q2 q3 etc) son las salidas del 4017.
Bueno a ca le explico como las conecte.
Q0 a 1b -C1 y de ahi al led red.(rojo)
Q1 a 2b-c2 y de ahi al led green.(verde)
Q2 a 3b-c3 y de ahi al led blue.Azul)
Q3 a 4b-c4 y tambien al c5 y de ahi conecte c4 a blue y c5 al green(osea celeste)
Q4 a 6b-c6 y tambien al c7 y de ahi conecte c6 a blue y c7 al red (violeta )
Q5 a 1b-c1 y c2 del otro uln 2003de ahi conecte c1 al red y c2 al green (amarillo)
Q6 a 3b-c3 y c4  y c5 de ahi conecte c3 al red c4 al green y c5 al blue (blanco)

Bueno de esta manera puedo lograr que se enciendan automaticamente 7 colores.Ahh ojo! cuando digo que lo conecte al led tall me refiero al terminal negativo del rgb el cual tiene uno comun que es+12 y cuego el terminal negativo del red,green,blue.
Esto solamento lo probe en el proteus y anda de 10 luego de probarlo si quieren le podria pasar la simulacion y un videito del rgb andando.los mas seguro es que le ande.
Espero que les haya servido mi aporte. 
saludos!!


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 25, 2012)

Es mas simple usando un contador digital como el CD4024  conectas un color a cada salida y te hace todas las combinaciones, yo armé uno asi hace tiempo


----------



## smora92 (Mar 3, 2013)

alguien sabe como hacer un circuito pero sencillo y lo mas pequeño posible para el led rgb que cambie de color automaticamente si es posible que muestre varios colores, trabajando a 5v


----------



## Richy itc (May 20, 2013)

coquidj dijo:


> tengo un circuito automatico que lo arme y anda de 10, sin pic con solo un 555, los materiales es a 12 v con pote para regular la velocidad de los cambios en la combinación de los 3 colores ej. b+g - g - g+r - r+g+b - r+b - etc saludos y espero te sirva gasto aprox en arg rosario sta fe 15$
> 
> le podes conectar los leds q quieras un consejo con un res a cada led



hola, una pregunta, con este circuito cuantos leds le puedo conectar?


----------



## djwash (May 20, 2013)

Segun los transistores que uses a la salida, con una fuente de 12V, y usando 2N3904, en otro circuito no en este pero es lo mismo, he usado hasta 18 led de 5mm (en series de 3) por cada transistor... Revisa el datasheet...


----------



## smora92 (Ene 30, 2014)

algun circuito sencillo que trabaje a 5V para que un led rgb cambie automaticamente de colores?


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 30, 2014)

Ya esta echo, lee TODO el tema y revisa los enlaces


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Mar 19, 2015)

coquidj dijo:


> tengo un circuito automatico que lo arme y anda de 10, sin pic con solo un 555, los materiales es a 12 v con pote para regular la velocidad de los cambios en la combinación de los 3 colores ej. b+g - g - g+r - r+g+b - r+b - etc saludos y espero te sirva gasto aprox en arg rosario sta fe 15$
> 
> le podes conectar los leds q quieras un consejo con un res a cada led



¿ Cuantos led aguanta por canal ?


----------

